# How much does puppy typically cost?



## PaintMySleep

I want to buy a puppy from a good breeder. (i considered rescue but since early intervention is crucial i am too nervous as this would be my first GSD) This dog would be STRICTLY for companionship. I just want one who's sound, with good OFA and friendly. If the parents have champ lines that's fine, but more than anything I want a sweet, healthy puppy. I've read so much about their hip issues, skin issues ect. I live in CA, how much does a puppy typically cost? I've seen some from 200-2500. I don't want a badly bred dog, but I don't need a cop dog or a show dog. Is $500 standard? Or....? I don't want to get ripped off.


----------



## emjworks05

I would say to get a really nice bred pup you would pay anywhere from 800-2500, it really depends on the breeder. But things to look for when buying a pup, make sure both parents are OFA'd, Hips and elbows. A good breeder will work and/or title (conformation, SchH, CGC, HIC etc.) their dogs depending on the lines. Make sure the breeder does health test on their dogs, you really want to be able to communicate well with the breeder, they will be very knowledgeable and will be able to answer any and all questions you have.


----------



## Brightelf

But imagine if, for your very first GSD-- you had the HUGE ADVANTAGE of being able to somehow see what the personality would be ahead of time? Could already, magickally KNOW ahead of time if the dog was stable, sound, or afraid of thunderstorms, car rides, other dogs, etc? Imagine if you could know NOW if the dog would be good with kids? With cats? You'd get that ENORMOUS benefit-- by adopting an ADULT for your very first GSD.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

For a good pet quality pup from a 'responsible' breeder I'd think you could get away more around the $1000 than the $2500 range.

BUT you have a great advantage cause you aren't just going out and getting the first puppy you see! Having the advantage to take your time, contact a bunch of breeders, and then narrow down the type of dog you want as well as the breeder who's goals you want to support in their program is such a good thing. Make sure you check out all their puppy contract with health sections. If you can visit their kennels, talk to and contact other past puppy owners, and find out other info, it's all the better.

The MOST important thing is to be able to quickly cull out the backyard breeders and possible puppy millers from the responsible breeders. It's funny how initially it's so confusing, but fairly quickly you can start noting the differences of the 'keepers' .

Here's some sites to help wade thru and identify the responsible breeders who will stand behind their dogs and their lines, as well as really be able to help you get the best puppy for your background and experience:

http://www.geocities.com/petsburgh/fair/1901/chart.html

http://www.dogplay.com/Breeding/ethics.html

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/breeder.html

It's vital to NOT support (even accidentally) the puppy mills. Those are the puppies you see in pet stores, or that you may not ever see the kennel or parent dogs cause the owners carefully manipulate the meetings so you don't realize the situation. This is very graphic and upsetting so if you already know what a puppy mill consists of, I wouldn't watch.

http://www.youtube.com/user/PetShopPuppies


----------



## Liesje

Working line, probably $800-$1800. German show/high line, $1800-$3500. Not sure about American show lines. Possible discounts for long coats or other faults that make the dog ineligible for show or breeding but do not affect temperament or companionship. 

If you will compromise on the puppy thing you can probably get an awesome dog for much less or free. My first dog and first GSD is my Kenya. I adopted her from a GOOD breeder when she was 3.5 years. She is purebred working lines, had a conformation title, was trained in agility and obedience, crate trained, house trained, and reliable loose in the house, eyes CERF, hips x-rayed and examined by the top veterinary radiologist. She had been hand raised by the breeder and lived with a wonderful family, but when it did not work out there she was reclaimed by the breeder and I adopted her. Bonding has never ever been and issue for us. I put several rally, agility, and temperament titles on her myself. Again she was my first dog ever and I've never regretted not starting with a puppy.

I know you don't need a show dog or a cop dog, but the thing is, I've never seen a GOOD breeder who is *just* breeding pet quality dogs. When breeders disregard the standard, the health and temperament of the dog suffers. If you go to a pet quality breeder, you are being ripped off. There are often GSDs in shelters for a mere adoption fee that have better health and temperament.

For info on finding good breeders please check this out:

http://vankelderdogs.dutchbingo.net/breeding.html


----------



## PaintMySleep

I see some pricey pups with all these "lines" and being sired from some stud who was Rin Tin Tin's second cousins uncles mom or whatever...I just want a companion dog. All these titles arn't necessary which REALLY jacks up the price. I just want a healthy good tempered companion. I'm so scared to buy one, and as for an adult dog I read if they are not raised properly they can be a problem, how will I know if the owner isn't lying to me and I end up with a little monster? I'd be crushed if I had to give it back. Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## emjworks05

Usually if you pay 500$ or under its mostly likely from a BYB, BYB's dont health test their dogs, they don't OFA, and i would also doubt that they temperament test their breeding stock. Really when you think about it, you are paying more for a healthy dog that will least likely to have any medical conditions. If you buy from a BYB you never know what kind of pup your getting, and what kind of health problems are coming with it. For an instance say you buy and pup from a BYB and the parents were not OFA'd and the parents passed on Hip dysplasia to your pup, sometime down the road you will probably be putting thousands of dollars into hip replacements for your dog.


----------



## BlackGSD

Keep in mind, the purchase price of a dog or puppy is the CHEAPEST part of dog ownership. There are plenty of folks that have gotten "cheap" puppies, only to have to spend thousands of dollars on upkeep because it is unhealthy from day one.


You can just as easily end up with a "little monster" if you buy a pup from a back yard "pet" breeder. Rescue organizations will have a good idea of a dogs temperment as that dog will most likely be living in a foster home.

Also, the "lines" of the sire and dam will give you a better idea of what type of personality the pup will have. As will a GOOD breeder that chooses your puppy FOR YOU rather than letting you come to their house and visit the puppies for an hour or so and expect YOU to choose the best one for your situation. There is NO way you can can know in a few minutes or even a few hours, which puppy would be the best for you. But a good breeder will have talked with you extensively and they will be able to pick a pup that whose personality matches your wants and needs. 

What happens if you go to a BYB for a cheap puppy, and they let you take home the puppy of your choice, and you get it home and it is WAY too much dog for you and you are unable to handle it as it gets older?

"All these titles" ARE necessary in the parents if you want a better chance of getting the type of puppy you want.


----------



## Emoore

> Originally Posted By: Cambria and as for an adult dog I read if they are not raised properly they can be a problem, how will I know if the owner isn't lying to me and I end up with a little monster?


Yet another reason to consider rescue. The foster family will have had the dog for anywhere from a few weeks to a few months and will be able to give you an idea of the dog's level of training, likes and dislikes, fears, and any issues that might pop up. I'm always available to the families that adopted my foster dogs for any questions they might have or help they may need. And a reputable rescue will never EVER lie to you about the dog. They want the dog to be with you forever-- not get adopted and then dumped back in a shelter a year later.


----------



## lars0997

> Originally Posted By: Emoore And a reputable rescue will never EVER lie to you about the dog. They want the dog to be with you forever-- not get adopted and then dumped back in a shelter a year later.


Replacing "reputable rescue" with "reputable breeder" in the above statement would be true too. A reputable breeder with an adult dog for sale would know their dogs very well and be upfront. They want to place a dog for life as well.

As someone mentioned, the titles and even more the training for Schutzhund help the breeder understand what the dog brings to the table for breeding. People breeding only "pets," "pretty dogs" (not so pretty IMO), or Golden Retrievers in German Shepherd bodies are doing a disservice to the breed.

p.s. German Shepherd puppies that I like tend to be "little monsters." Of course, trainable, balanced "little monsters" is preferred lol


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: Wetrosky
> Replacing "reputable rescue" with "reputable breeder" in the above statement would be true too. A reputable breeder with an adult dog for sale would know their dogs very well and be upfront. They want to place a dog for life as well.


A reputable breeder would be just as upfront and honest about a puppy as they want their puppies to have a home for life too. They will also go so far as to tell you that they don't have a puppy that would suit your needs if that is the case, rather than just taking your money and leaving you "on your own".


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: CambriaI see some pricey pups with all these "lines" and being sired from some stud who was Rin Tin Tin's second cousins uncles mom or whatever...I just want a companion dog. All these titles arn't necessary which REALLY jacks up the price. I just want a healthy good tempered companion.


Then quite frankly maybe another breed would be a better match. The GSD is a working dog, not a companion dog. You may want to do more research on titling and what it means before looking for a puppy.


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: CambriaI'm so scared to buy one, and as for an adult dog I read if they are not raised properly they can be a problem, how will I know if the owner isn't lying to me and I end up with a little monster? I'd be crushed if I had to give it back. Thanks for all your feedback!


Two of my three dogs I attained as adults (one from a reputable breeder and the other from a reputable local rescue) and both are exactly as I was told by the breeder/rescue.

On the other hand, one of my puppy's sisters was placed in her home at 8 weeks and it did not work out.

I've heard of several instances where puppies purchased at 8 weeks or so had to be returned. I've not heard of anyone returning an adult obtained from a breeder as a companion. I've heard of rescues being returned but in each case I know of it was because the dog had issues that were not disclosed, or the new owner did know and got a dog that was too much to handle, should have known better.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: CambriaI see some pricey pups with all these "lines" and being sired from some stud who was Rin Tin Tin's second cousins uncles mom or whatever...I just want a companion dog. All these titles arn't necessary which REALLY jacks up the price.


I've heard this from a lot of people who say they don't want to show the dog, they just want a companion. So they go for a lower priced dog out of untitled parents. 

They end up with a weak nerved dog- either too agressive or wussy mushy for the breed. They end up with an unhealthy dog who costs them MORE in the long run in vet bills.



> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD"All these titles" ARE necessary in the parents if you want a better chance of getting the type of puppy you want.


What she said.

If the parents have passed breed specific tests, they are far more likely to be what you'd expect from a GSD.

That said, my pups father has his SchH BH, SchHI and his CGC. My pup's mother doesn't but both her parents do. He's a perfect pup, a little wacko sometimes and he eats crayons but that's normal


----------



## Castlemaid

> Originally Posted By: CambriaI see some pricey pups with all these "lines" and being sired from some stud who was Rin Tin Tin's second cousins uncles mom or whatever...I just want a companion dog. All these titles arn't necessary which REALLY jacks up the price.


That's what I used to think too. I thought all this titling business was elitist nonsense. I did not understand the difference between a $500 dog for sale in a newspaper, and a $1500 dog sold by a breeder who trains, screens, tests, and titles his or her own dogs. 

Then I started hanging out with people who title their GSDs, and I started reading about what makes a good breeder on this board. 

Yet there is a world of difference, and where you choose to buy a dog will reflect which ethical (or unethical) practices you support. 

Reading about GSD breeding and hanging out with GSD people and training my own dog hasl COMPLETELY changed my view on things. If you only want a companion dog, and are concerned about price, then I second other's suggestion to adopt from a shelter, or a good rescue. 

A good, reputable, ethical breeder will breed to the standard, and through the process of titling their own dogs will be able to make intellingent, educated, informed decisions on which dogs should be bred to make sure that all the qualities of the GSD are being upheld and carried forward. Anything else is but glorified back-yard-breeder pet breeding, and that is something this world definitely does not need. 

Being involved in Schutzhund gave me an appreciation of what the terms working dog, good drives, good nerves, healthy, athletic, and having an "off swithch" mean in reference to the German Shepherd. What makes a good GSD is far more involved than just having a nice companion - though that is a very important aspect of being a good dog - but only one. 

The titles ARE necessary, it tells a lot about the dogs, and about the breeder (if the breeder is the one who put the titles on the dog - be wary of breeders that send their dogs away to be titled). And yes, it does jack up the price, but good breeders are investing so much into their dogs, they aren't even coming close to breaking even. 

So to answer your question: typically, a puppy from a good breeder will run between 1000 to 2500 and up.

A pup or yound adult from rescue can be had for a fraction of the cost, you get a wonderful, perfect companion dog.


----------



## selzer

Puppies are a crap shoot. You can buy a puppy for a hundred bucks out of someone's garage and have a healthy happy dog for 12 to 14 years. Sorry folks, but that is the truth. 

You can buy a pup for $1200 to $1500 from a breeder that has stellar references and end up with a pup with EPI or Hip Dysplasia, Elbow dysplasia, or any number or mixture of ailments including poor temperament. This is also the truth. 

By going to a breeder who does health testing and titles their dogs, provides good nutrician, and a healthy environment, proper veterinary care, grooming, and training, we are hoping to support those breeders who are doing their best at working toward the betterment of the breed. If the sire and dam have attained titles, and have passed tests for genetic diseases, you have a better than average chance that the progeny will be trainable, and if you are lucky, free of genetic issues. 

We hope that a good breeder will match a puppy to your circumstances, back up the puppy if it has problems, and take a puppy back if it is required. By charging $1000 or more, breeders are unlikely to have people give puppies back for free. Not saying it doesn't happen, but a lot of people will dump a mutt from the pound when they have to move for a job, or whatever, while they will bend over backwards for an investment. And if a breeder says they will take the puppy back at any time, but the owners live four hours away, will the people drive eight hours to return a dog to a breeder who will not compensate them anything for the dog as several months have passed, or will they just drop the dog at the pound or sell it in the newspaper? I don't know. 

Most of us would rather spend the extra for a good breeder, their experience, their knowledge, their involvement with dog clubs, etc., than encourage someone to continue to breed his pets or worse, to support a puppy mill where animals are subjected to cruel and neglectful treatment.

However, if all you want is a pet, then temperament is your biggest requirement. Having the proper slope in the hindquarters is not. If you visit your local BYBs and pick one where the dogs are clean and healthy with good temperaments, and the puppies seem to be active and healthy, there are not too many dogs, and the pups have been taken to the vet for shots, you can probably come away with a fine companion. If you then take the pup to puppy classes, and obedience classes, and provide leadership, your puppy will probably do just fine. 

Just about the only thing one can guarantee with EVERY puppy is that it WILL get sick and die. Because of narrowing of the gene pool in some of the better bred dogs, some of them get sick and die at ten to twelve years naturally. Some of the crappy haphazard matings give you more years. 

And it is also true that BYB and puppy mills also produce dogs that are disasters. 

I think it makes sense to put your money with the people who are trying to produce quality dogs and spending the money and time to make the best breeding choices possible. 

The real answer here is that you are purchasing a living being that will be a part of your family for over ten years. It is not necessarily the place I would be trying for the best bargain.


----------



## DianaM

I'd rather pay $1500 to stack the deck in my favor and buy the support of a great breeder than plunk down $300 for a REAL crapshoot. If I want to go the latter route, I'll put in applications at breed rescues where puppies do come in very frequently.


----------



## Chris Wild

I agree with most of what the others have said with regards to a normal price range for a well breed pup and, most importantly the reasons WHY well bred pups tend to cost more. For more about why those titles, etc.. are important, even when looking for a companion with no desire to trial or show, you might find this article helpful:

Choosing A Good Breeder


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Cambria, while you are doing your research you may want to consider going to a couple of dog shows in your area. (What part of Calif. are you in by the way?) Agility, obedience and rally type of events. Look for a local GSD club where you could find plenty of owners who may take more than a passing interest in their animals. Talk with the owners of some of the gsd and other dogs to see what they do with their companions and how they went about finding the dogs they have. 

I was interested only in a companion animal when I was searching and eventually brought Kayla home. It was almost six months later that I saw my first Rally match and eventually got involved in some of these venues. It is not so much about competition against other teams, as something else to do with the dogs that is a fun. One of the reasons I suggest you visit some of these ventures is more due to the people participating and their companions - they are a tremendous resource and you will will see folks with dogs from breeders and rescue that can probably give you some great information as well.

And research and pencil out what costs you may incur over your first 3-5 years. You will find out the initial purchase price a small part of the $$$ you will put out over the course of time if you look at the investment you will be making over 5 years with a GSD.



> Originally Posted By: DianaMI'd rather pay $1500 to stack the deck in my favor and buy the support of a great breeder than plunk down $300 for a REAL crapshoot. If I want to go the latter route, I'll put in applications at breed rescues where puppies do come in very frequently.


Exactly. 

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: selzerPuppies are a crap shoot. You can buy a puppy for a hundred bucks out of someone's garage and have a healthy happy dog for 12 to 14 years. Sorry folks, but that is the truth.
> 
> You can buy a pup for $1200 to $1500 from a breeder that has stellar references and end up with a pup with EPI or Hip Dysplasia, Elbow dysplasia, or any number or mixture of ailments including poor temperament. This is also the truth.


Yes, both are true. There are no guarantees with genetics. But since pups are always a gamble, it makes sense to stack the deck in favor of success. A pup from a reputable breeder is going to cost more, but as someone said initial purchase price is just a small fraction of the cost of owning a dog. And if a dog develops health or temperament problems, which can occur with a pup from ANY breeder but is more likely from a poor breeder than from a good one, it can cost many times the initial purchase price to treat and manage those problems, not to mention the emotional upset involved.




> Originally Posted By: selzer If you visit your local BYBs and pick one where the dogs are clean and healthy with good temperaments, and the puppies seem to be active and healthy, there are not too many dogs, and the pups have been taken to the vet for shots, you can probably come away with a fine companion. If you then take the pup to puppy classes, and obedience classes, and provide leadership, your puppy will probably do just fine.



While there is some truth to this, there are also many problems.

First, very few BYBs do so much as to even OFA their dogs as free of dysplasia, much less any other health testing. And even if they do, what about their dog's families? When dealing with genetic health issues, knowing what happens in the general bloodline and immediate relatives is just as important, and in many cases moreso, than just knowing the health status of the parents. If the parents pass OFA, but few if any of their siblings did, chances are high that those parents will still carry a hefty set of genes for dysplasia, and pass that on to the puppies.

Good breeders don't just health test their own dogs, but they keep track of what health testing is being done in their dog's relatives. They study pedigrees to know what health problems may run in the lines. They know about their dog's siblings, previous offspring, parents, grandparents, parents and grandparent's siblings, etc... All of this very important info when it comes to making good breeding decisions, and something that BYBs just don't do.

Same goes for temperament. The parents might have good temperament, but what about their relatives? If temperament problems exist in their relatives, the genes for such are likely to exist in the parents despite them having good temperament themselves, and that can be passed down to the pups. Again, good breeders spend a lot of time researching these things. BYBs don't.

And then we have the whole problem of defining "good temperament". Is someone new to GSDs going to be able to spend a few minutes with some dogs and get an accurate assessment of their temperament? Doubtful. Most general pet owners, the type who would be breeding BYB style, don't have that knowledge or experience either. And as we see even here on the board, amongst a population of GSD owners that are definitely above average in terms of their dog knowledge, behaviors are often misinterpreted or excuses made for behavior that really results from genetics. People mistake weak nerves as "protectiveness". Assume shy and skittish behavior must have been caused by some former abuse of somesort, when in reality it is usually weak nerves. Excuse sound sensitivity, dog aggression, etc.. as the dog must have had a bad experience at some point, when again it's also most often weak nerves. 

It is also impossible to thoroughly evaluate temperament just watching a dog hanging out at home. Many dogs react very differently when away from home, exposed to strange things, people, sounds, and other stressors than they do in the comfortable familiarity of their own home. To really see what a dog is made of he needs to be exposed to a variety of stressors in a strange environment. THAT is the main purpose of titling a dog. It's not so much the letters after the dog's name, it is what is learned along the way about the dog's temperament through the training and titling process. So much more is learned about a dog's strengths and weaknesses by participating in these venues, and that knowledge is important both to determine if the dog really is breed worthy and also to choose the right mate for the dog. This is the main reason why good breeders title their breeding stock.. to really test and get to know their breeding dogs.. not just to jack up the price. Plus, all the work that goes into do that makes them far more knowledgeable about the ins and outs of temperament than any BYB, which makes for better breeding.


----------



## angelaw

There was a local breeder to me that was wanting to get out of breeding and was looking to rehome some of her females. A mutual friend introduced us. I go over to see this female which had a litter on the ground, patches of hair missing as well (not just normal thinning after having a litter), asked her about hips. Her response? Never had a problem yet, and neither have any of her pups. Um have you ofa'd? what's that? I left and without the dog shaking my head.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally Posted By: Cambria... This dog would be STRICTLY for companionship. I just want one who's sound, with good OFA and friendly. If the parents have champ lines that's fine, but more than anything I want a sweet, healthy puppy. I've read so much about their hip issues, skin issues ect. ... I just want a companion dog. All these titles arn't necessary which REALLY jacks up the price. *I just want a healthy good tempered companion.*


See - there's your problem. If you want a healthy good tempered dog then how will you know that the parents are healthy and good tempered without someone OTHER than the breeding saying so?

That's what titles are for. OFA, PennHip, CERF - they show the parents have basic health clearances.

Agility or tracking titles or AD show the parents have stamina (relates back to good health).

Obedience titles show the parents are trainable (relates to temperament and general livability).

Temperament tests or Schutzhund titles show the parents are of sound temperament.

Without those how can you KNOW if the genetic material that was used to make a puppy was good or not?

Granted, genetics is not an exact science and can be a crap shoot but if you start with the good stuff you are more likely to have success.

Think of it this way - while you could build a bad house with high grade materials you *CANNOT* build a good house with low grade ones.

If you start with crap - you end with crap. But if you start with something PROVEN to be good then you increase your odds of getting something good.

Having said all that - even the best breeders out there have puppies in each litter that do not meet THEIR specifications. Low coat, not enough drive, too long, too laid back, etc. Any of those puppies would be great as an active family pet. And most breeders will sell those pups are a lower than normal price.

You are investing in something that will be with you for (hopefully) a decade or more.

If you spend $1000 for a puppy and it lives to be 12 then you spent less than $100 per year for the joy of having that dog.


----------

